# Casio Pro Trek PRW-2000-1VER unboxing (XL pictures)



## Valynor (Aug 9, 2009)

Heya *@*,

today I received my new Pro Trek PRW-2000-1VER. Since there are not too many pictures of this new watch available I thought I would add a few myself - hope you enjoy. :-d









^The watch came with some ad booklets


















^No trees have been harmed in the making of this picture *grin*









^The inner box, some heavy duty plywood here ;-)


















































































Some thoughts: I don't like the "winglets" very much - they tend to pull hairs. I think I will replace the strap sooner or later for something else. The "mode" pusher is somewhat hard to reach, it sits deeper than the ABC pushers. The Adjust/Light buttons need to be pressed in quite hard and deep, too deep for my liking. On the positive side nothing will ever activate these buttons by accident. The display is crisp but darker than normal G-Shocks (probably because of the dual-layer LCD).

If there are any further questions or picture requests just ask!

-Valynor


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Great shots - thanks! The 2000 is at the top of my wishlist, but I really want to check one out in the store before ordering. I'll probably go for the titanium bracelet model, since I already have so many rubber/resin strap watches.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new Pro Trek~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## xob (Mar 21, 2009)

nice.. where did you get it..?


----------



## Valynor (Aug 9, 2009)

xob said:


> nice.. where did you get it..?


ebay.de ... well, actually that's not the whole truth. On ebay Germany the watch is still selling very close to MSRP (€299,-).
I went from the cheapest ebay posting to the private website of one of the sellers, where they offered it at a special discount for €199,-. 

-Valynor


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

So what is the benefit of the dual-layer LCD? I'm reading and I can't really find any specific info on what this does.

Thanks.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

caffeinated said:


> So what is the benefit of the dual-layer LCD? I'm reading and I can't really find any specific info on what this does.
> 
> Thanks.


Dual-layer LCDs allow simultaneous display of information on the two layers. An example would be superimposing the compass on top of the normal timekeeping screen. This link shows how the dual layer allows you to view different data such as the baro graph without switching to an entirely new mode:

http://www.casiojv.com/series.php?series_id=PT0020


----------



## caffeinated (Dec 28, 2006)

OnTimeGabe said:


> Dual-layer LCDs allow simultaneous display of information on the two layers. An example would be superimposing the compass on top of the normal timekeeping screen. This link shows how the dual layer allows you to view different data such as the baro graph without switching to an entirely new mode:
> 
> http://www.casiojv.com/series.php?series_id=PT0020


Thanks!


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

So could you replace the strap for any? Say a leather Toshi strap?


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice photos!!

My watch is a Pathfinder straped PAW2000-1CR with the same hair pulling 'feature' and packaging as yours. As far as the buttons and display I totally agree with your comments.

Konrad.
==============


Valynor said:


> Heya *@*,
> 
> today I received my new Pro Trek PRW-2000-1VER. Since there are not too many pictures of this new watch available I thought I would add a few myself - hope you enjoy. :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Very Nice! I've been eyeing it, still sportin my good ole PAG-40! Great looking display on it! Sweet pick up!:-!


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

BREAKWATER said:


> Very Nice! I've been eyeing it, still sportin my good ole PAG-40! Great looking display on it! Sweet pick up!:-!


Nathan has a used Ti on the sales forum now. The bracelet looks like it been worn for a couple of years. Hey wait these are new. :-s:-s I dont know how its so scratched up. The head and crystal look good. Might be a good deal for someone that was planning on changing the Ti bracelet anyway. :think:


----------

